Ask HN: What is current trend on Internet which can be use for nextgen startup? - Oldmonkk
======
krapp
Ok. This is what you do.

Find something, figure out some way to require an internet connection and
subscription fee to use that thing, then sell that thing as a service.

Tire pressure as a service. Coffee cup as a service. Toilet as a service.
Locks, mail, trash, we'll have a guy come by and tie your shoes for you - no
scratch that, _Uber for shoes._ Doesn't matter what it is, as long as you
convince people that having you and your app do it for them is simply
_better._

------
ddorian43
What is 'nextgen' in this case ? The other place that I've seen this is on
consoles, and we know how that worked out.

------
gadders
Also, can someone do my homework for me? Thanks.

------
srehnborg
WebRTC

